# Secuestrante de la dureza del agua (química)



## working_girl00

Ayuda por favor!!

Me podrían decir como se dice en inglés " secuestrante de la dureza del agua"
refiriendome al uso de un producto químico

Muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo y ayuda
Saludos!


----------



## juandiego

To point out that _dureza del agua_ means the proportion of calcium compounds(lime) in the water, the more _dura_ el agua is, the more _cal_ it has.

So, does that _secuestrante_ mean that reduces the _dureza_ of the water?


----------



## Cubanboy

working_girl00 said:


> Ayuda por favor!!
> 
> Me podrían decir como se dice en inglés " secuestrante de la dureza del agua"
> refiriendome al uso de un producto químico
> 
> Muchas gracias a todos por su tiempo y ayuda
> Saludos!




secuestrante de la dureza del agua --*Water hardness sequestrant*.


http://www.google.com.cu/search?hl=es&q=water+hardness+sequestrant&btnG=Buscar&meta=


saludos y buen fin de semana.


----------



## working_girl00

Muchas gracias a todos! 
Yes it means that reduces the level of calcium salts in the water
I think that *Water hardness sequestrant* is quite what i want to say if you know another one I am always willing to learn!


----------



## juandiego

working_girl00 said:


> Muchas gracias a todos!
> Yes it means that reduces the level of calcium salts in the water
> I think that *Water hardness sequestrant* is quite what i want to say if you know another one I am always willing to learn!


Ten en cuenta que si se trata de algún tipo de máquina o dispositivo, se puede denominar *descalcificador*.


----------



## siddartha

gracias... 

me queda la duda de si cualquiera de las dos formas es correcta 

Sequestering agent or sequestrant agent


----------



## juandiego

siddartha said:


> gracias...
> 
> me queda la duda de si cualquiera de las dos formas es correcta
> 
> Sequestering agent or sequestrant agent



En el link que aportó Cubanboy vienen otros muchos con *sequestrant*.


----------



## cirrus

I don't think sequestrant is the word we use. In hard water areas, the process of taking out the chalk is called softening. Water softener or water softening chemical would be closer to it. Even though the process may well involve sequestration, the other suggestions sound very translated to me. Looking around the net most sites talk about ion exchange rather than sequestering.


----------



## lpfr

I'm not expert. But I know that there are several ways to soften water. One of the most used (at least in dishwashers) is ion exchange: you substitute calcium ions by sodium ones. But there are others methods. In one of them you can trap ions in special substances. You obtain not just soft but de-ionized water. These substances sequester ions. They do not exchange ions.


----------



## siddartha

“Sequestering or sequestrant gents” (still I don’t know) don’t remove ions or exchange them, just avoid their precipitation. These compounds surround ions making difficult the interaction with others molecules as  oxygen.


----------



## Valflow

Hola,
aunque tal vez mi aporte llegue un poco tarde, necesito traducir el término "secuestrante" y, además de encontrar las traducciones que varios de ustedes propusieron, también encontré que varios sinónimos para "sequestrant/ sequestering agent" pueden ser:
"chelant, chelator, chelating agent",
y para "secuestro",
"sequestration"/ "chelation".

Espero que sirva.
Saludos!


----------

